# Gas price update



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hello everyone. Not sure if it is true, but rumor here in Devils Lake is that the next shipment of gasoline to come in will be $.40 a gallon more. If this is true, we will be over $3.00/gal by Friday.

How many bigfoots do you think I can get in my wife's Monte Carlo SS??

I am also considering rigging my old red wagon up to my Mountain bike. If I start tonight, I may be able to get to the field 45 miles away by the 1st.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I think the rumor is true. gas just jumped 15cents here this moring and it sound like another 15 tomorrow. 
I need a damn car!!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Gas jumped up 35 cents here last night. Last night it was $2.55, now this morning it was $2.90!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

My brother who owns two gas stations called me this morning and told me to fill up because gas will be at over 3.00 tomorrow.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Prices jumped 30 cents in GF so far today to go 2.85, and will probably go higher tomorrow.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Just filled at fleet farm C-store today, $2.49. Thats probably a good thing i did that. It will be about $6 more filling my 12 gal. tank at $3. Four or five years ago six dollars got you six gallons. Good ol gas wars. Take it easy guys


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Called the girlfriend and told her to fill up. She went and did so and called back to confirm that the whole sale prices jumped $.40 but it would be reflected at the pumps to about a $.15/gal increase.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

$2.849 , $2.899 and $2.999 in Bismarck this afternoon


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

5.08 a gallon, in Saskatchewan. 111.9 a liter.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

2.69 too 2.79 for regular where Im at in wi the 2.69 was at fleet farm I am sure they just havnt raised ther prices yet today be more tommorow


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

R&B OUTFITTERS said:


> 5.80 cents a gallon today, another increase coming next week.
> 6.00 a gallon by mid Sept. That is the word here.


I feel for ya bro... Its got to be real rough up there.....


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

R&B OUTFITTERS said:


> 5.08 a gallon, in Saskatchewan. 111.9 a liter.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Never thought I'd be happy to drop 115.00 on 43 gals. of gas, the guy right behind had to pay .20 more. 2.63 to 2.83 for reg unleaded in Mandan.
Tomorrow .15 to .20 higher guaranteed. :eyeroll:

Anyone with 20s in their wallet want to go hunting this weekend?? dd:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

$2.99 here this morning.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

3.25 a gallon gas 2.99 diesel Belcourt Nd 10:00 am. Jumped from 2.89 last nite. Whats a guy to do??? :******:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Better fill up now. I just heard an analyst on the radio and he was saying an addittional .65c jump this coming weekend!!! OUCH.

Can't wait to see the heat bill this winter


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Is this gas fury supposed to be temporary? Im assuming it is from the storm??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

the latest increase is due to the hurricane, however, IMO this is being used as an excuse to raise the price. Think about it. The gas in the underground tanks at gas stations is from the last time they were filled at lower prices...possibly a couple weeks ago....how is the price going up now before the higher priced gas is in those tanks.

I have a real bad feeling about these prices. Earlier this spring i felt a good stabilizing point would be around $1.80, but that isn't even going to be close. I fear for the economy.

They interviewed people on the local news and some lady said "my husband works in the petroleum business and it's good and about time prices are this high for a non-renewable resource." How bout this lady.....eat my shorts. She fails to see this will end up costing even her in the long run. Budgets everywhere have to be screwed. Everything from state and city officers, to home building supplies are going to be affected. This could really put the economy in a hurtbag. People quit spending on other things, small businesses lose customers, go out of business. Less tourism $$ all over the country...i could go on and on. I am a little nervous about the direction we are headed in the next couple years.

Could it be a repeat of the great depression? I know that's a little drastic, but as overextended as the common person already is, this could put many over the edge.

PS....how are sales of the large pickups still good. I don't get it. Until we start making some sacrifices and hit these companies where it hurts...the pocketbook...they are going to keep fleecing us like a rent-a-cop. Hopefully i'm wrong, but i don't see any relef in the near future.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I sure like to keep as much of my money as possible, but let's put things in perspective a bit. Let's say you drive 25000 miles a year and get 17 MPG. That comes to 1470 gallons of gas. Even at a $1 increase, you are talking about an extra $1470/year, $122/month, $30/week.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

drjongy...good post. But, gas is up about $2 or more per gallon, plus you are talking an an individual basis.

A) Many people live on a fairly strict budget and this is a major expense increase to them...and it will be for natural gas heat this winter also and gas isn't the only thing increasing in cost when oil prices rise. (Even groceries will rise as the cost of getting the goods there will increase, as you see, it effects everything)

B) If you mutiply that $60 per person (assuming a $2 increase) for every person that drives a vehicle in only the united states (leaving other countries out...even though canada has a just sick gas price right now) you are talking billions more income for oil companies. Where are the big $$'s being made, i don't know, but i am very skeptical that this is a case of supply and demand being manufactured to illussion the general public.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Minot Sucks! Like always its the first town in the state to raise prices! 3.19 as of 10:30 am 8-31-05. While every one else in town is at 3..19 I filled at 2.86, Rebel One Stop on nortrh hill , this guy is independant and is a class act. He will not raise prices on gas in the ground like other stations do. If you are ever in Minot due business with him, and don,t just buy gas grab a pop or sandwich to help him out.

I don't have a problem with people raising prices on gas when wholesale prices go up but when they raise the price before its even in the tank is just being greedy. I know who I won't do business with in town.

TC


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

$ 3.19 in Minot this morning. Still 2.99 at home but talked to the local dealer and he said he was going up to 3.20 after lunch. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I too hope gas prices don't get much higher. We filled up last night for 2.89 with the 10% ethonal blend. It's about time it was cheaper. You sure would think them farmers would be making a mint on their corn.  I wonder if they will see any of it at all.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

The american dollar already has been low, now it just buys less. The "average guy" is just getting sqeezed to below average really, really quick.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

More bad news..... Experts are predicting $4/gallon coming to a station near you. :eyeroll:

http://money.cnn.com/2005/08/31/news/ga ... s/?cnn=yes


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The report came out this morning that unleaded gas supplies decreased more than expected. I also just finished reading a report that this reduced supply will bring gas up to $4.00. I hope this is gloom and doom but that's just crazy....


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope you were reading the national enquirer!!!!!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

You guys probably don't think about this much but local Farmers have it far worse than any of us. We have a 2005 Case ih Stx 450, quadtrac. Working ground it burns about 22 gallons/hr of diesel, it costs us $720 just to work a quarter of land. Plus what it took to harvest the field. 
:eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

$3.149, $3.199 and $3.299 in Bismarck


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

jumped to 2.99 to as high as 3.09 at one place where I am at in wi and yes quackattack I do think of the farmers I still have quite a few relatives farming in ND Im still scratching my head how they do it I was back home a few weeks ago and with 3 dollar wheat it just doesnt add up hang in there everyone


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Reg. Unl. is 3.15 now in Bismarck.

Station manager said they're going up another 20 cents at the top of the morning and another increase is set for the afternoon.

Yikes........right during the time when I put on the most miles.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Amazingly still 2.99 tonight in Jamestown, everything is full.

Farmers are going to learn a hard new word for some of them with these prices....

No-till.

Tom


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Why is gas in Bismarck always 15 to 20 cents higher than Fargo when they have an oil refinery right in town?

Bob


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I drive truck and it cost me $383 to fill up and that was just for one days work!!!! My driver and I put on 800 miles a day and we use about 140 gallons. This is going to make me seriously look at whether this is worth it or not.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> Why is gas in Bismarck always 15 to 20 cents higher than Fargo when they have an oil refinery right in town?
> 
> Bob


Good f'n question! Apparently it gets piped east to Mn and west to Mt., so I've been told. Who knows, noone will give a straight answer.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

The news just said that Grand Forks is at 3.24/gal. I don't think i'll be doing much hunting this year if it continues to be like this. :******: :eyeroll: uke: Damn Government.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe Minot doesn't suck??????? oh not to worry I'm sure it will once again be the highest in the state tomorrow.

TC


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Maybe the gas spikes are just out to get the early goose hunter for this weeekend. lol :huh:


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

I always thought gas was more expensive in CA, but I am in 
LA now and gas is still $2.89-$2.99.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brothers III in Valley City was the last to go up to 2.99 last night.
It's 3.24 at Valley Dairy in Grand Forks.
3.25 in Eveleth, MN.

F - this. How long before we have roving "siphoners" rolling through the streets? Good lord!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been wondering that also, do I have to get a locking gas cap? My pickup has a 26 gallon tank, kinda spendy to fill.....


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Yesterday reg. gas was $2.63 a gal. here. You can bet with the Gulf Shore destroyed, it will only go up, and I'm afraid in a hurry.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

What I dont get is how motor oil hasnt gone up in price in about 2 years. It is still $1.25 for a quart of oil. I guess that is because the government doesnt have control of that. :eyeroll:


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> Why is gas in Bismarck always 15 to 20 cents higher than Fargo when they have an oil refinery right in town?
> 
> Bob


An interesting thing I heard (from two sources) is that in Bismarck all the gas stations are owned by three people (seperate I assume). I guess they work together on prices so there are no chances of one being drastically less than the other.

I plan to come home from college this weekend and these prices really hurt. It will cost almost $90 just to make the round trip.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

$3.25 at a couple spots here in GF, but I also heard the new Sam's Club gas station in town is at $2.55.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Man locking gas caps are a pain!
TC


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I suppose the cost of 1 locking gas cap is much less than 1 tank of stolen gas.... I'm sure siphoning is going to start skyrocketing too....

Benelli


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

There are people that have started siphoning in Grand Forks. One of my buddies told me that people he knows have been going around town doing it. :******: Something has to happen or were done for. Maybe now I will get to experience what its like to have a "great depression".
:eyeroll:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> Why is gas in Bismarck always 15 to 20 cents higher than Fargo when they have an oil refinery right in town?
> 
> Bob


Cause We use trucks to transport the gas and you folks in Bisman still use Buckets.. :beer: just a jk


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say you are probably right quackattack.... not a mental depression either. I imagine this will put a lot more people on welfare and fuel assistance than ever before. You young guys are going to have to date the neighbor girl no matter what she looks like if ya want to have some fun.... without gasoline to power the make out machines. :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Q attack I feel for you guys in ag, here we are worried about a hobby and your way of life/making a living is at risk. I rode my bike to work today and am selling/dumping two of my cars. I'm also scraping a business idea I was persueing that had to do with sports cars....times are changing!

TC


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a few friends that work at a repair station and they have said it is very difficult to siphon gas out of newer vehicles. Something about blocks located in the pipe going to the gas tank. You would really have to work to snake a hose to the fuel tank I guess. Late 90's and newer vehicles should be okay.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Comon girls are more expensive than gasoline. Although you can quite live without either of them! And tailchaser I dont think you have to just scrap an idea because things are rough now, lets hope for sure this stables out sooner than we think! I also think farmers should get gasoline at discount price. Government should figure something out for agriculture gasoline needs, we cant just let farmers waste their hard work for the fuel it takes to harvest and feed livestock.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

quackattack said:


> The news just said that Grand Forks is at 3.24/gal. I don't think i'll be doing much hunting this year if it continues to be like this. :ticked: :eyeroll: uke: Damn Government.


What? Better go back to school and learn a little more!! :lost:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Howlplay

How about truckers they are even more directly affected than farmers? How about people who drive 50 miles one way every day? To be for a specific group, you are in reality against the others. I think everyone should have a flat playing field. It bothers me when any group, any group, thinks they need special treatment. Sort of like affirmative action. I sure wish I was special.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry, yea you are right, but my family consists of a few small/medium sized farms, and thats where I hear most complaints about the issues. I know truckers and everyone else will be affected, but i dont hear much from them. Mostly I am afraid of how my family's farms are gonna be affected. Dont mean to pi$$ anyone off. Although i probably just ****** you off some more, somehow.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

howlplay

Nope, you didn't tick me off. As a matter of fact you sound level headed to me. Most of my relatives are on the farm also. Many friends are on farms too. Some say they are making it good, some say they can just hang on. The friend doing ok drives his pickups for about four years. I drive mind seven or eight. The guy in trouble goes to Vegas twice a winter. I am confused and don't know what shape they are in. All I know for sure is they get a heck of a lot more breaks than I do, and do more things for entertainment. I guess my view is if you want to complain make sure you do it to someone in better shape than you are or you might not get much sympathy. Not talking about you there howlplay, or farmers, just a general observation that is meant for us all.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

$3.20/gal reg unleaded here in central wi :eyeroll: Any one want a enclosed trailer packed with full bodies and layouts aka the heavy thing you pull that drains your gas! :******: 
Adam


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

3.09 when I left to go dove shooting 3.19 when I came back at a dime a day it wont take much longer to get to 4$ cant wait to see what kind of gas mileage i will get this weekend dragging th 5th wheel down the road  and yes triple curl adam Ive been looking for a trailer full of decoys I will take it off your hands


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Im finally proud to drive my honda civic..which was just hailed on this july..and my hardcore search for a truck is on hold. I can get to bismarck from fargo using less than half a tank(10-12 gal) So the only difference is about $6 more to fill. So wasnt feeling bad for myself, only to those who need gas to bring a profit. Sorry plainsman for snapping, just had to defend myself from what i thought was an angry response.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Not to stir the pot here, but coming from me who has spent allot of my business life in the HEAVY truck market. The truckers will not be hurt by this. Why you ask , a thing call FUEL SURCHARGE. So with that said who will be hurt again by this EVERYONE purchasing ANYTHING!!!!!!!!

Again not to anger anyone but that is the truth of the matter.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

so true!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

At $3.29 it'll cost about $22.00 more to fill the Tahoe.....take 3-4 guys instead of two per vehile and it'll cost lees per person n gas than last year. (comparing 2.29 to 3.29) $22.00 is the difference between buying beers in the bar in one night or buying a 6 pack and enjoying n the room with your friends, shoot more conservativly hen hunting.....one box of shells in the morning instead of two. Everythings about choices these days.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

so whats the prices today out there in the cities and towns????


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

buckseye:

$3.149/gal in Devils Lake


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Stayed at $3.25 for a whole 24 hours in Bottineau.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks... did it go down some? I haven't been to a town in a week or so.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Announced today that oil is being released from the reserves plus the futures dropped today so gas should go down in the near term.

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/050902/katrina_ ... html?.v=11


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I maybe the lone ranger here but I am not for tapping into our reserves uke: :sniper: 
THAT WILL NOT MAKE THE PRICE GO DOWN SIGNICENTLY :eyeroll: 
You are only kidding youself :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Agree the reserves won't make a huge diff on price at the pump. Most of the decrease will be related to oil production resuming post-Katrina.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I heard (don't know if its true ) that if we refined all the oil in the reserve that would get us all about 1/2 gallon of gas?

TC


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am going to figure out a way to not drive as much and when I do drive I will be slowing down to get better mileage. That is about the best leverage I have and I sure am happy my house is fully electric except for my propane fireplace as a backup for RDC.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

zogman, i'm going to agree with you 100%. Correct me if i'm wroing, the oil reserves are a byproduct of what we learned in world war II from Germany's weakness of lacking oil in the later stages of the war and how it weakened them. By this observation we decided to create these oil reserves so that way we could be protected from such. 
From what i've been told by my brother, who is a gas station owner, is that we don't lack the oil as much as the refineries to process it. In the supply/demand scheme of things, if we don't have enough refineries to keep up, they can keep raising their prices until they start seeing a decrease in sales. If it keeps getting purchased at whatever price they set it at as fast as what they can put out, why wouldn't they increase the price? As a company they want to maximize profits. They have no competition. The more choices that gas station owners can make to where they pick up their gas, the more savings they can pass on to the consumers. What we really need is some competition in these refineries, because the price per barrel increase has not been close to comparitive to the price per gallon increase. Anybody see whose stocks have been going through the roof? 
I just read that University Station in town here had to pay 3.18 per gallon to fill up their tanks. The gas station itself. If they are selling for 3.25 then they make .07 per gallon, u think. If you pay by swiping a card then visa/mastercard/etc. take out a couple percent of that...lets say 3%, then that equals .09-.10 per gallon, which creats a loss for the station. Its not just us the consumer thats getting F'd in the A here. 
I'm just getting more angry typing this so i'm done.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the thing that will help the most is the recinding of blend restrictions so fuel can be shipped where its needed. Unfortunately its only in effect until Sept 15 I think. Until we increase our refining capability, shortages will continue to drive the price up.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

well gas went as high as 3.19 where Im at but today a couple of stations dropped backed to 3.09 never thought Id be glad to see prices drop to 3.09 but its better then another dime increase also heard today on the radio while working not paying real close attetion that some more oil was be shipped from venezaula and some other places over seas I think if i heard correctly oil closed slightly down today anyone else here anything


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Went from 3.19 to 2.79 in central MN today :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Here is my feelings on this entire issue:

Farmers, in California, are paying between 2.35-2.45 a gallon for diesel fuel. The reason is because they are not paying highway taxes on the fuel. Get caught with it in a vehicle licensed for the street and you're looke at a $50,000 fine and the IRS will be notified (farmer told me it happened to another farmer he knows).

As for releasing oil from the reserves, what a joke! That is for military emergencies--ie, national defense. Not to mention, we are draining oil we paid 30 $ a barrel for and [hopefully] refill it with 80 $ a barrel oil. The little amount being released will not do anything at the pump, it will be to ease the people's mind.

As for truckers:
Truckers have never recieved 100% compensation with fuel surcharges. Even if they did, you need to remember the price of oil has also directly effected the tire market for truckers as well. My family has been in the trucking business for many, many moons. My dad owns a truck and is head of a large transportation department for a produce company and just told me truckers will swallow some of the fuel prices as part of the "cost of doing business." I work in a produce shed myself and know that we do not charge a fuel surcharge because some customers only recieve a few packages and others recieve full loads.

I think the thing to do is to go nuclear, and free up as much of our own resources as we possibly can. If the Alaskan's are up to drilling in there state, great! Here in California, I hope we drill off our coast. But, as mentioned, we need more refineries! All of the oil in the world does not help too much if we do not have the means to refine it efficiently and adequately. We have not built any new refineries since what, the 70's or 80's? And even if we decided to build more refineries the government has so much red tape everywhere you have to jump through the hoops for 7 years before we can even break ground....

Just my thoughts, and Gas in Sacramento ranged from 2.91-3.09 for regular. If you ask me, y'all are getting gouged!  We have some of the highest taxes in the country!

Jeff Given


----------

